# Construction Carpenter in UK looking for work in Vancouver



## Nicholls5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I am a carpenter/ concrete worker looking for employment in Vancouver, I am hoping to come over on a work permit asap. Does anyone know of any companies that are hiring Internationals at the moment. I will be moving over with my wife and 3 children. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

There's loads of help in here. Just have a look through the forum you'll find more then enough help.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Nicholls5 said:


> Hi, I am a carpenter/ concrete worker looking for employment in Vancouver, I am hoping to come over on a work permit asap. Does anyone know of any companies that are hiring Internationals at the moment. I will be moving over with my wife and 3 children. Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Try find info on Flynn Construction, they seem to be popular with UK expats looking for work in Canada, at least from what I have seen on this forum, I don't know if they are in Vancouver, but in Victoria last week, I did see a truck with Flynn Construction on the side, mind you, could have just been a local company, with no affiliation. There is a posting titled, "Flynn Contsruction Canada" on page 2 of this forum, but also, just sign in, and then use the search feature for the forum, and you'll get every posting that has that name mentioned.


----------



## Nicholls5 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help. Does anyone know if it would be more beneficial for me to make a trip to Vancouver rather than emailing my cv.
Nicholls5


----------

